# Recommended CAD software?



## ortal (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

I want to plot my listening room to help me calculate angles and decide where should I try putting panel reflectors in to try to reflect sound from the rear wall to the side walls to receive an acceptable ISD termination gap.

Which CAD software do you recommend?

Thanks,
Or Tal.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the easiest way is to just use a mirror... Have 1 person sit in the MLP, and another moves a mirror around on the wall. When you see the tweeter you put a piece of tape there. When you are done you install panels where the tape was. That is how i have been doing my room and it is def sounding better.


----------



## ortal (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.

I already dealt with the first reflection points. now I'm trying to achieve a nice ambient by having some echoes arrive back after a time window of 20ms. the easiest way to achieve that in a big room is just to put diffusers on the rear wall that will return the sound to the listener after 20ms, but the listening position in my room is too close to the rear wall I want to have some reflecting panels to deflect the sound from the rear wall to the side walls, and there, probably via diffusers, to return it back to the listening position. this should give me an acceptable delay between the direct arriving sound and the echoes. (ISD termination gap)

Thanks,
Or Tal.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to put diffusers on my back wall too, but I am way to close too do that. Hopefully Bryan will see your post, and give you some good info. :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe you could move this to the Acoustics Forum where Bryan will see it? After all, the OP's question has nothing to do with setting up or troubleshooting REW, or analyzing measurements...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Maybe you could move this to the Acoustics Forum where Bryan will see it? After all, the OP's question has nothing to do with setting up or troubleshooting REW, or analyzing measurements...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne, I didn't even catch that it would have been better in another forum. Thread moved. :T


----------

